# SSHD configuration?



## HossHuge (Sep 28, 2013)

HeyTPUer's

I just picked up a SSHD drive for my netbook and I was wonder if I should prepare it the same way as I do my SSD?  

Indexing, Superfetch, pagefile, AHCI mode...etc

Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2013)

id imagine AHci is a deffinate on ,the others are tricky and probably worth checking the drive manufacturer's site recomendation's on most ssd'd ive had i left page file on because in three years, before it dies its too small anyways but thats me, indexing and superfetch off here too but ssd's not sshd's.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Treat it like a normal HDD, the drives firmware handles it all for you.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 28, 2013)

I found this here.



> 1. Turn off Windows automatic defrag. Like SSDs, Momentus XT works best without frequent defrag.
> 2. Frequent Anti-virus scans can disrupt the performance optimization of the drive, so be aware of how often the Anti-virus software scans the drive.
> 3. In the Device Manager's (click on the Start icon > right-click on [My] Computer > select Manage > select Device Manager) Disk properties, enable "advanced performance" or install the Intel Matrix driver.
> 4. In some configurations with Windows 7 and Momentus XT, disabling super-fetch can improve performance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> I found this here.



go with there advice its sound


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 29, 2013)

Loving this SSHD drive.  Not too bad for an atom based netbook!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Loving this SSHD drive.  Not too bad for an atom based netbook!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130929/Untitled.jpg



I've been looking to get a SSHD, but I've been skeptic about it. Thanks for sharing!


----------

